# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कैसे बनाये आपकी डेस्कटॉप को सुन्दर और मनभावन

## Dark Rider

मित्रों यहाँ में आपको डेस्कटॉप CUSTOMIZE करने  के सॉफ्टवेर उपलब्ध करवा रहा हू 




जारी है ....

----------


## Lovely.indian

जल्दी करो भाई, इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी सॉफ्टवेर पर एक नजर

----------


## The Master

नए सुत्र के लिए बधाई लेकीन आप अपना पुराना सुत्र आप की डेस्कटॉप इसे ही आगे बढा सकते थे. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिंक दे रहा हू किस तरह उपयोग लेने है कल बताऊंगा फ़िलहाल आप डाउनलोड करके इस्तेमाल कर सकते है 

trillian5

http://www.trillian.im/learn/tour-trillian5.html

cd art display

http://www.cdartdisplay.com/

  ObjectDock 
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/


rainmeter

http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/

----------


## Dark Rider

> नए सुत्र के लिए बधाई लेकीन आप अपना पुराना सुत्र आप की डेस्कटॉप इसे ही आगे बढा सकते थे. धन्यवाद.


बड़ा सकता था लेकिन फिर उसे मेनेज नहीं कर पाता क्योकि उसमे काफी PICTURES पहले से ही है और फिर मेरे कंप्यूटर पर लोड बढ़ता है क्योकि सभी बढ़ी साइज में है इसलिए नए सूत्र के साथ नया फोल्डर

----------


## The Master

आपका जवाब देने केलिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## sukhveer

शुक्रिया मनोज भाई,ये सूतर नए र्रोप में पेश करने के लिए।


> सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिंक दे रहा हू किस तरह उपयोग लेने है कल बताऊंगा फ़िलहाल आप डाउनलोड करके इस्तेमाल कर सकते है 
> 
> trillian5
> 
> http://www.trillian.im/learn/tour-trillian5.html
> 
> cd art display
> 
> http://www.cdartdisplay.com/
> ...

----------


## Black Pearl

नियामक जी कृपया चित्रों को jpg me कन्वर्ट करके पोस्ट करें, खुलने में बहुत समय लगता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी कृपया चित्रों को jpg me कन्वर्ट करके पोस्ट करें, खुलने में बहुत समय लगता है


आप सभी की सुविधा के  लिए पिक्चर jpg me कन्वर्ट की गई है

----------


## Lovely.indian

खाली clock  ही बता दो के कैसे लगेगा?

----------


## Dark Rider

> खाली clock  ही बता दो के कैसे लगेगा?


आपको Rainmeter डाउनलोड करना है और इसे इंस्टाल करे 

फिर आप इसकी साईट जो ऊपर दी है पर जाये और नई स्किन्स डाउनलोड करे

----------


## Lovely.indian

कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा..............:(

----------


## Lovely.indian

अब तक  केवल यह ही कर पाया हूँ..................

----------


## Dark Rider

> अब तक  केवल यह ही कर पाया हूँ..................


तोडा सब्र करे मित्र में इसे भी जल्द से जल्द पूरा करूँगा आप निश्चिंत रहे सब जैसा मेरा है वैसा ही होगा

----------


## Lovely.indian

> तोडा सब्र करे मित्र में इसे भी जल्द से जल्द पूरा करूँगा आप निश्चिंत रहे सब जैसा मेरा है वैसा ही होगा


सब्र नहीं हो रहा मित्र, खाली clock का ही बता दो. बाकि फिर सही

----------


## Black Pearl

> आप सभी की सुविधा के  लिए पिक्चर jpg me कन्वर्ट की गई है


धन्यवाद नियामक जी अब ठीक है

----------


## Dark Rider

> सब्र नहीं हो रहा मित्र, खाली clock का ही बता दो. बाकि फिर सही


इन फाइल zip से बाहर निकाल के यहाँ डाले 

C:\Users\Manoj\Documents\Rainmeter\Skins

फाइल http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/ANTA...y%20Gothic2.7z

फिर इसे इस तरह से लगाये

----------


## Black Pearl

नियामक जी ऑब्जेक्ट दोक कौन सा डाउनलोड करना है, फ्री वाला या प्लस वाला, अगर प्लस वाला करना है तो लवी जी से demand wale sutr में डिमांड करता हूँ,

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी ऑब्जेक्ट दोक कौन सा डाउनलोड करना है, फ्री वाला या प्लस वाला, अगर प्लस वाला करना है तो लवी जी से demand wale sutr में डिमांड करता हूँ,


जैसी आपकी इच्छा मित्र 

प्लस में आप कई सारे लगा सकते है में आपको लिंक दे रहा हू pm देखिये

----------


## Black Pearl

नियामक जी लिंक मिल गयी है, नियामक जी स्किन भी लगा ली हैं, और स्किन कहाँ से डाउनलोड करूँ, 

डिस्क, रिसाइकिल बिन और गूगल की स्किन हो तो वो भी दें

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी लिंक मिल गयी है, नियामक जी स्किन भी लगा ली हैं, और स्किन कहाँ से डाउनलोड करूँ, 
> 
> डिस्क, रिसाइकिल बिन और गूगल की स्किन हो तो वो भी दें


जी मेरे द्वारा संग्रहित सभी स्किन्स अपलोड कर दी गई है फ़िलहाल अपलोड हो रहा है 10 मिनट  बाद डाउनलोड करे 

Rainmeter_Skin_collection by MTM.zip

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक जी, अंग्रेजी केलेंडर तो आसानी से मिल जाता है, हिंदी केलेंडर डेस्क टॉप पे आ जाये ,इसके लिए क्या करू.

----------


## Lovely.indian

कुछ ऐसा ही बना पाया हूँ :(

----------


## jaysingh

cd art display के बारे में भी बताओ यार,

----------


## Dark Rider

> cd art display के बारे में भी बताओ यार,


cd art  आपके ऑडियो प्लयेर  में  चल रहे गाने को शो करता है आपको इसे इंस्टाल करके इस प्रकार  से सेट्टिंग करनी है

----------


## Dark Rider

cd art  skins भी  support करता है  कुछ  skins में अपलोड कर रहा हू इन्हें इंस्टाल करे 



skins लिंक http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/ANTA...%20Display.rar

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी, अंग्रेजी केलेंडर तो आसानी से मिल जाता है, हिंदी केलेंडर डेस्क टॉप पे आ जाये ,इसके लिए क्या करू.


कभी सोचा नहीं यार आईडिया ही आपने दिया है देखता हू कुछ मिले तो पोस्ट कर दूँगा

----------


## inder123in

rainmeter ki link par to koi download ka option nhi dikh rha hai    or      kya ye xp par chalega

----------


## Dark Rider

> rainmeter ki link par to koi download ka option nhi dikh rha hai    or      kya ye xp par chalega


हा xp में चलेगा 

rainmeter की डाउनलोड लिंक http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Downloads

यहाँ आपको तीन सुइट्स मिलेगी पसंद के अनुसार चुने

----------


## inder123in

bhai ye rain meter ke page par to khi download likha hi nahi hai .  or kya 


yeh


xp par bhi chalega

----------


## inder123in

> सभी सॉफ्टवेर पर एक नजर




मनोज भाई मेने ऑब्जेक्ट डॉक तो इन्स्टाल कर लिया है इसमे वो सारे आइकोन आ गए है जो डेस्क टॉप पर है अब आप ये बताइये की डेस्कटॉप के आइकॉन केसे हटा सकते है । बाद मे कोई प्रोब्लेम तो नही होगी न ? 

ओर आप के पिक्चर मे तो ऑब्जेक्ट डॉक की कई फ्रेम है । मे एक के बाद दूसरी फ्रेम केसे बना सकता हु

----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

sir je weather ke setting nahi ho rahi hai plz tell

----------


## aashurock

रेन मीटर के साथ न्यूज पेपर थीम....

----------


## aashurock

मनोज जी,
मुझे ओब्जेक्ट प्लस का लेटेस्ट फ़ुल वर्जन पी एम करने कि क्रिपा करे...

----------


## lotus1782

सर जी आप ग्रेट हो ...................

----------


## aashurock

रेन मीटर के साथ न्यूज पेपर थीम....with object dock plus

----------


## Dark Rider

गुड वर्क आशु ......................

----------


## aashurock

> गुड वर्क आशु ......................


*धन्यवाद मनोज जी,,,,*

----------


## aashurock

*मनोज जी,
मुझे स्टार्ट विन्डो आइकन को चेन्ज करने वाला सोफ़्टवेर चाहिये..
आपने किसी सूत्र मे दिया था लेकिन मुझे याद नही है किसमे...*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी,
> मुझे स्टार्ट विन्डो आइकन को चेन्ज करने वाला सोफ़्टवेर चाहिये..
> आपने किसी सूत्र मे दिया था लेकिन मुझे याद नही है किसमे...*


लो जी अब भी ले लो 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/W7SBC.7z

----------


## aashurock

> लो जी अब भी ले लो 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/W7SBC.7z


*धन्यवाद मित्र...:salut:

दोस्त आखिरकार मै भी नवागत से सदस्य बन गया..*central 14

----------


## Rajeev

> *धन्यवाद मित्र...:salut:
> 
> दोस्त आखिरकार मै भी नवागत से सदस्य बन गया..*central 14


बधाई हो आशु जी ........................

----------


## aashurock

> बधाई हो आशु जी ........................


*शुक्रिया राजीव जी.*.

----------


## swami ji

*मजेदार सूत्र  हे मित्र आपका ,,,,में आभी थोड़े दिन में लेपटोप लेने  वाला हु  ये सब विंडोस७ ३२ बिट्स में चलेगे न मित्र या विडोस ८ में ....*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मजेदार सूत्र  हे मित्र आपका ,,,,में आभी थोड़े दिन में लेपटोप लेने  वाला हु  ये सब विंडोस७ ३२ बिट्स में चलेगे न मित्र या विडोस ८ में ....*


अवश्य राजवीर जी, ये सभी विंडो 7 के लिए ही तो बनी है!

----------


## anupam21v

मित्र .....
मुझे Object Doc-Plus की डाउनलोड लिंक pm करने की कृपा करें ।

----------


## diliprai

रैन्मीटर में थेम्स कैसे इंस्टाल करे 
आप ने जो थेम्स के लिंक्स दिए है मैंने उसे डाउनलोड कर तो लिए है पर इंस्टाल कैसे करे ये पता चल जय तो मज़ा आजाये 
वैसे आप ने जो रैन्मीटर सॉफ्टवेर बताया है वो है बड़ा मजेदार और दोस्तों को दिखाकर रौब दिखने का अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है 
अगर बता सकते है तो थेम्स को इंस्टाल करने का तरीका बता दे धनयवाद 
रेपो भी स्वीकार करे +++++++

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र .....
> मुझे Object Doc-Plus की डाउनलोड लिंक pm करने की कृपा करें ।



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/Star...ch-EMBRACE.rar

----------


## Dark Rider

> रैन्मीटर में थेम्स कैसे इंस्टाल करे 
> आप ने जो थेम्स के लिंक्स दिए है मैंने उसे डाउनलोड कर तो लिए है पर इंस्टाल कैसे करे ये पता चल जय तो मज़ा आजाये 
> वैसे आप ने जो रैन्मीटर सॉफ्टवेर बताया है वो है बड़ा मजेदार और दोस्तों को दिखाकर रौब दिखने का अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर दिया है 
> अगर बता सकते है तो थेम्स को इंस्टाल करने का तरीका बता दे धनयवाद 
> रेपो भी स्वीकार करे +++++++


http://rainmeter.net/cms/Rainmeter101-UsingRainmeter

----------


## Lovely.indian

मित्र windows 8 के बारे में बताने का कष्ट करें

----------


## diliprai

> http://rainmeter.net/cms/Rainmeter101-UsingRainmeter


*थैंक्स भाई , पर मैंने खुद से ही जान लिया है 
ये बहुत लाजवाब सॉफ्टवेर है 
आज मैं अपना डेस्कटॉप का स्क्रीनशॉट अपलोड कर रहा हू 
आप देख कर बताना की आप लोगो को कैसा लगा 
*

----------


## diliprai

यारो देखो मेरा डेस्कटॉप विडियो कुँलिटी थोरी खराब है है पैर देख कर बातेये की ये कैसा है 
आपके कमेंट्स का इन्तजार रहेगा

----------


## badboy123455

*अपनी तो सिम्पल ही थी अभी तक अब इस सूत्र कि सहायता से मनभावन बना लूँगा*

----------


## Rajeev



----------


## mzone420

मनोज भाई ObjectDock Plus चाहिए..

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ObjectDock Plus चाहिए..


दिया गया 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/Stardock.ObjectDock.Plus.v2.0.50727.Incl.Keyfilema  ker.and.Patch-EMBRACE.rar

----------


## pappuda

> दिया गया 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/Stardock.ObjectDock.Plus.v2.0.50727.Incl.Keyfilema  ker.and.Patch-EMBRACE.rar


404 ERROR AA RAHA HAI

----------


## Hex7111



----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## deepfker

भाई मेरे  लैपटॉप में  विंडो  स्टार्टर  पैक है जिसमे स्क्रीन्सवर, पिक्चर  आदि नहीं लगा सकते है .क्या ये सॉफ्टवेर से  स्किन  आएगी स्क्रीन पर . मदद करो  क्योकि मैं  २ साल  से बिना पिक्चर के स्क्रीन यूज कर रहा हूँ . अभी मैंने rainmeter  डाउन लोड किया है पर स्किन नहीं आ रही है. हेल्प में

----------


## junior

> जी मेरे द्वारा संग्रहित सभी स्किन्स अपलोड कर दी गई है फ़िलहाल अपलोड हो रहा है 10 मिनट  बाद डाउनलोड करे 
> 
> Rainmeter_Skin_collection by MTM.zip


मित्र आप लिंक अपडेट कर दे, ४०४ ओया एररोर आ रहा है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

..........................................

----------


## junior

Originally Posted by *Dark Rider*  				जी मेरे द्वारा संग्रहित सभी स्किन्स अपलोड कर दी गई है फ़िलहाल अपलोड हो रहा है 10 मिनट  बाद डाउनलोड करे 

Rainmeter_Skin_collection by MTM.zip


डार्क राईडर जी स्किन कोल्लेक्टिओं फी से मिल सकता है क्या? बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी

----------


## shabhuka

is link se download nahi ho raha hai

----------


## junior

कोई मार्ग दर्शन करा सकता है इस स्किन को रैन्मीटर में केसे अपलोड करेंगे मैंने स्किन को डाउनलोड कर लिया है, जिसका लिंक निचे दिया हुआ है


*डाउनलोड*

----------


## The Flyer

> सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिंक दे रहा हू किस तरह उपयोग लेने है कल बताऊंगा फ़िलहाल आप डाउनलोड करके इस्तेमाल कर सकते है 
> 
> trillian5
> 
> http://www.trillian.im/learn/tour-trillian5.html
> 
> cd art display
> 
> http://www.cdartdisplay.com/
> ...




सर जी आपने यहा objectdock की जो लिंक दी है उस पे एक फ्री version और एक paid version है। इनमे से कौनसा यूज  करें और अगर पैड यूज करना हो तो कैसे करे ॥
कृपया मार्गदर्शन दें ॥

----------


## The Unique

मित्र stardock full version मेँ ये error आ रहा है,क्रप्या मार्गदर्शन करेँ।

----------


## The Unique

......,..........

----------


## The Unique

पुरा इन्सटाल करने के बाद ID और key मागँता है???

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र आप लिंक अपडेट कर दे, ४०४ ओया एररोर आ रहा है


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/sof...20by%20MTM.zip

----------


## Dark Rider

> सर जी आपने यहा objectdock की जो लिंक दी है उस पे एक फ्री version और एक paid version है। इनमे से कौनसा यूज  करें और अगर पैड यूज करना हो तो कैसे करे ॥
> कृपया मार्गदर्शन दें ॥


पैड वर्जन : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/sof...ch-EMBRACE.rar

----------


## Dark Rider

सबसे पहले ऑब्जेक्ट यदि शुरू हो चूका है तो उसे एक्सिट करे फिर 

Object dock  वाली रार फाइल में आपको एक  keyg*n  प्राप्त होगा |

उसे शुरू करे हो सके तो उस पर राईट क्लीक करके रन एस एडमिन को चुने |

अब इस प्रकार इस प्रकिया को सम्पन करे |

ध्यान रहे आपको इस फोल्डर में इस कार्य को सम्पादित करना है |

C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDockPlus2




प्रकिया : 













जी हो गया |

----------


## The Unique

मनोज जी patch पर क्लिक करने पर stardock,rainmeter और notes ये तीन फोल्डर खुलते है और stardock पर क्लिक करने पर आपने जो 2nd चित्र मेँ जो दिखाया है वैसा तो कुछ भी नहीँ खुल रहा है।और सर्च मेँ भी objectdock plus2 क्लिक करने पर भी कुछ सर्च नहीँ हो रहा है ।मदद कीजिए।

----------


## The Unique

मनोज जी रेनमीटर की स्किन केवल .rmskin वाली फाइले इन्सटाल हो पाती है जबकि .zip और .rar वाली फाईले इन्सटाल नही हो पाती है और आपने जो दी है वो भी .zip मेँ है जिन्हेँ खोलने पर(extract) करने पर सारे फोल्डर दिखाई देने लग जाते है।और instail का option कहीँ भी दिखाई नही देता है???

----------


## manaw

अच्छी जानकारी हैं। नये साफ्टवेयर के लिए धन्यवाद ।

----------

